# Good luck with the traffic if....



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone is carspotting or showing off their own this weekend-enjoy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well as you will know the Wigan show is just half an hour down the road from me and you so should be easy peasy, but do sympathise with anyone with long journeys to make, drive safely peeps  and good luck to anyone showing tomorrow


----------

